# What is it?



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Would you like to know what this is, and where this is?


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

This statue currently stands outside the Iraqi palace, 
now home to the 4th Infantry division.
It will eventually be shipped home
and put in the memorial museum in Fort Hood, Texas.

The statue was created by an Iraqi artist named Kalat,
who for years was forced by Saddam Hussein to make the many hundreds of bronze busts of Saddam that dotted Baghdad.

Kalat was so grateful for the Americans liberation of his country;
he melted 3 of the heads of the fallen Saddam
and made the statue as a memorial to the American soldiers
and their fallen warriors. 
Kalat worked on this memorial night and day for several months.

To the left of the kneeling soldier is a small Iraqi girl giving the soldier comfort as he mourns the loss of his comrade in arms.

Do you know why we don't hear about this in the news? 
Because it is heart warming and praise worthy. 
The media avoids it because it does not have the shock effect
that a flashed breast or controversy of politics does.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

You know what's nuts? As I read this, I got the probably most intense sensation of chills that I ever had in my life. Weird.

Good post!


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

Kate,

That was excellent!!! Thanks for posting it!

kk


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

That is quite a piece of artwork, worthy of a spot at the new "Freedom Tower", formerly the WTC.
As we all know, the lamestream media won't report anything that has a positive spin on the situation in Iraq. I only hope that artist used a phony name. It wouldn't be too hard to find a guy with that name who uses a foundry and works with bronze or metals. He'd be on the hit list for sure. 
Either way, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I'm glad you guys like it. My dad's boss is a former Marine and is still very connected on the military side of things. He has a tendency to forward out some really good stuff. This one I thought was one of the better ones.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

That is the BALLS!
8) 
Very good Kate!!!!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Good job Kate! :thumbup: 
To me it's reminiscent of the ice sculpture of the fireman & angel after 9-11.
That one always gets to me too...
The Best oftens blossoms from Worst....*


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Wow...Morty, that's good!


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

thanks alot kate, I got this pic sent to me about 4 times in an email and the pic would never open. I kept asking people to re-send it. that is the only thing I ever wanted to see in iraq. but I am sure I will be back soon enough. 

Thats a great pic to kozmo, I love it!

Between those to pic and thinking of dunny and her body covered in goose bumps this gets my vote for best post ever


----------



## MCOA41 (Sep 5, 2002)

I wish more people saw the good side of what goes on here. 

In kuwait you have so many people that would take a bullet for an american soley because we liberated this country.

In Iraq you hear about acts like this but they never make the press.

I hope the liberal anti-war people are seeing that the insurgents are attacking there own (muslims) and not us and now the Iraq's are fighting them back and protesting the insurgents being in Iraq and what they are doing.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Jake and MCOA - I'm sure you both hear this a lot...but that statue was made for you guys. You're the reason people in the Middle East are free and happy. So thank you.

Thanks for the compliment of best post ever...my husband would be glad it's not my body with goosebumps you're thinking of Jake haha..


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

I sent the picture and write up to my younger brother. He spent almost 2 years in the "gaint cat box", ( every where you stepped in the dessert you stepped in Sh#T" )
This was his reply: "*While we were over seas, my team ( 8 personal ) were in charge of going from base to base collecting money for this. I am glad to finally see it done. Thanks for the pic*

I went alot for him to actually see it done. I help puts the other pictures he sent me into perspective.

God Bless our Troops!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Mortal - I hope your bro gets home soon and safe.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

It is a great post, Kate! It's proof that our people in Iraq are not serving there in vain.

And thanks to the people thinking about my body as well! :lol:


----------



## Riggs (May 30, 2003)

Thats awesome, and it is now currently my desktop background


----------

